# Poland



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

If you are thinking of visiting Poland this site might be useful

http://tinyurl.com/9h4d7

Regards

Don


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Don

good site, have you visited Poland? 

Jim


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Jim,

We have not visited Poland yet but plan to do a tour of Bulgaria, Romania, Poland, Slovakia and the Czech republic after wintering (Jan - April) in Turkey in 2006

Don


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Clicked on that link says downloading then eventualy says Done in taskbar but blank screen.!


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

zulurita said:


> Clicked on that link says downloading then eventualy says Done in taskbar but blank screen.!


Rita,

I just clicked on the link and went straight to the site but try this link

http://www.krbrd.gov.pl/download/pdf/witamy_w_pl/gb2004s.pdf

Don


----------

